# Carb cleaner



## randolphaknight (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I need to clean my carb on a recently purchased low hour 09 Yamaha 15hp 2 stroke. Bought gas additive, but then read it might eat up my carb bowl float. Do I need to worry about this or have they upgraded floats so carb cleaner...and maybe alcohol won't eat them?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

An additive added to your fuel will not hurt anything if it is ran through the carb given you don't use 16 oz of additive to 1 oz of fuel. To clean a carb properly, the float needs to be removed in order to clean the needle and interior of carb.. There is no need to clean the float just examine for any abnormalities..


----------

